# SMTP wont start in IIS



## bloodhacker2 (Jun 16, 2008)

At the moment i am using windows server 2000 SP4, I use SMTP to send emails to customers on my auction website. 

When i go to IIS to start the SMTP i get the following error:

The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Check the windows event viewer for details.

I have tried:

Checking the registry files that Microsoft told me to check. 


everything seems to be fine, but even when i restart the server i get the same error.

I don't want to reinstall the IIS because of the extent of my site.. 

I am not to savvy on SMTP, but if you could lead me to some troubleshooting instructions i would be extremely happy.

Thanks...


----------



## bloodhacker2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Still looking for help


----------



## bloodhacker2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Still looking for help


----------



## aasimenator (Dec 21, 2008)

hi, you don't need to uninstall & reinstall IIS you can just uninstall SMTP service from Add/remove programs > Add/ Remove Windows Components


----------

